# What's the best way to do our 1st scrub down when we take our '81 mk1 rabbit pickup home?



## lilredhead1 (Jun 25, 2021)

What are your best tips, methods and products to give our new to us '81 rabbit mk1 diesel pickup a scrub down after taking it home? It has been sitting for a bit and has some rust, barnacles, etc.


----------



## BSM (Jul 4, 2020)

Barnacles? That’s a new one for me. Start with normal carwashing procedures: rinse, soak, rinse, soak, scrub, et cetera. Do that a few times. Then re-assess once you find out if you’ve even started to get it clean.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

You can’t wash rust off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

